# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Forms >  نمایش صفحه مشکی برنامه در شبیه ساز ios در macOsBigSur روی VirtualBox

## mansoure_p

سلام دوستان، 
من تازه کار هستم در زامارین فرم، برای اینکه بتونم برنامه رو روی ios هم تست کنم، اول VirtualBox رو نصب کردم، بعد macOsBigSur 11 رو به صورت مجازی نصب کردم ، xcode 12.5  رو از AppStore دانلود و نصب کردم و بعد VisualStudio 2019 for mac رو نصب کردم ، تنظیمات مربوط به RemoteLogin رو روی مک انجام دادم، در ویژوال اشتودیو 2019 روی ویندوز 10 تنظیمات مربوط به ios رو انجام دادم که تیک Remote Simulator to windows رو زدم ولی وقتی روی iphoneSimulator اجرا میکردم میزد که نمیتونه استارت کنه ، تو اینترنت سرچ کردم گفته بودن اگر تیک remote windows to simulator رو برداری مشکل حل میشه، حل هم شد ولی وقتی simulator  اجرا میشه ، یک صفحه سیاه نشون میده ، و هر چه قدر هم صبر میکنم اتفاقی نمیفته، خیلی سرچ کردم اما راه حلی که مشکل من رو حل کنه پیدا نکردم ، ممنون میشم اگر اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارید به اشتراک بگذارید.

----------

